# High Intensity Workouts



## Force One (Oct 21, 2007)

With today's workloads and personal responsibilities do you find
it hard to get into the gym for a good quality workout? If so I
have the perfect workout for you.

The following workout is what I like to call "20 minutes of
Hell" and if done properly not only will it test your mental
toughness but it will also flat out kick you're a$$
Here is the workout

ONE HYBRID EXERCISE - Power clean / Push Press
75% of your 1RM
Perform as many reps as you can in 20 minutes.

Rest as long as needed between reps. your goal is total reps.

Make sure that after your workout you write down the weight used
and total reps. This way the next time you do it (if you dare)
you have a target to beat.


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a weight bench, weight machine,  eliptical and stationary bike in my dining room.  Before paramedic school, I would also get to my dojang for TKD 4 times a week.  Now, I am lucky to get to TKD twice, but I do my aerobic stuff 5 to 6 times/week because its right in my dining room.  I am lucky that my husband doesnt object to the non-standard decor.
There is no way that a woman my age could do all the stuff I do without being fit.  Fitness along with nutrition and rest are always priorities.


----------



## Force One (Oct 21, 2007)

Kaisu said:


> I have a weight bench, weight machine,  eliptical and stationary bike in my dining room.  Before paramedic school, I would also get to my dojang for TKD 4 times a week.  Now, I am lucky to get to TKD twice, but I do my aerobic stuff 5 to 6 times/week because its right in my dining room.  I am lucky that my husband doesnt object to the non-standard decor.
> There is no way that a woman my age could do all the stuff I do without being fit.  Fitness along with nutrition and rest are always priorities.



Thats great..Its good to see your dedication for your job. 

Mike
www.forceonereadiness.com


----------

